#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  I want to learn Exploration Geophysics-Seismic

## lolsmog

I studied Physics and want to specialize in Exploration Geophysics.I am a novice and would like to learn about Seismic Data acquistion,processing and Interpretation.
  Kindly i would need assistance on details of how to start e.g e-book,data and software.


   Thank USee More: I want to learn Exploration Geophysics-Seismic

----------


## Kang Dadan

Hello lolsmog, nice to meet U
Well I promise will share e-book in seismic data processing and interpretation tonight,,perhaps it would hepl U,,currently I'm in my office and several website are blocked by my office server.

Cheers,

----------


## lolsmog

Kang,It would be my pleasure,i would like to ask where to start with as regard the exploration Geophysics and i would really want to be in touch more often with you.Here is mine email:  lolud12@yahoo.com

Cheers

----------


## Kang Dadan

I have sent to your email,,check it out

rgrds

----------


## lolsmog

I didn't get it. Can you try it again :  lolud12@yahoo.com

----------


## Kang Dadan

I have sent it again to correct email,,,perhaps check at spam

----------


## Dmitriy

> I have sent to your email,,check it out
> 
> rgrds



Send also to me please
dmitriy_587@mail.ru

----------


## geophysicien2

please me to want to learn  exploration geophysics please can you give me link to download the books this is my email geophysicien1@hotmail.fr

----------


## Kang Dadan

Dear Dmitriy and Geophysicien2,

I have send it to you both. Ferl free to download

Regards

----------


## talk2kings

pls can you also send to me..................... here is my email kingsleh@yahoo.com thanx very much

----------


## seismic.world

Can you put the link here?

----------


## zhuhuan

Please send it to me too
thanks my friend
jonas19821001@yahoo.com

----------


## sabras

could u also sent it to sabr_as@yahoo.com,


thanksSee More: I want to learn Exploration Geophysics-Seismic

----------


## amirhshmpr

> I have sent it again to correct email,,,perhaps check at spam



Dear Kang

I would be thankful if you sent me too

amirhshmpr@yahoo.com

----------


## jeetu

please me to want to learn exploration geophysics please can you give me link to download the books this is my email jtu2010@gmail.com

----------


## Kang Dadan

Dear All,

I'm sorry to late sending the seismic book links due to my busy. Feel free to download guys 

Seismic Processing
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Seismic Interpretation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cheers,
Kang Dadan

----------


## bashcoro

I also want to learn exploration geophysics, please can you give me link to download the books this is my email bashcoro@gmail.com

----------


## fairyland

Dear Kang
Ur uploaded books help me a  lot.
Thanks.

----------


## BRI0

Kang

Thank you very much for share the books!!!!

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
 if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

